# Fractal Design Define S und Wasserkühlung



## IamStarry (20. Mai 2016)

*Fractal Design Define S und Wasserkühlung*

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir das Define S Gehäuse mit einer Wasserkühlung zusammenbauen. 

Dazu wollte ich zwei Radiatoren verwenden. Einen 360er an der Oberseite und einen 240 an der Frontseite, mit dann insgesamt fünf Lüftern. Ich hatte bis jetzt ein Gehäuse mit PWM Lüftersteuerung und mir stellt sich nun die Frage wie ich diese fünf Lüfter am besten anschließe, da das Define S keine Lüftersteuerung besitzt?

Über das Mainboard, also CHA Fan 1-4 und einen Lüfter noch an den CPU Fan Steckplatz am Board oder über einen PWM Hub...eine separate Lüftersteuerung fällt weg, da es dafür im Gehäuse keinen Slot gibt.

Wie würdet ihr das machen?

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## ludscha (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design Define S und Wasserkühlung*

Hi , 

ich würde zu sowas greifen 

Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin Splitter | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany

Du musst bei AT unter Lufterkabel und Adapter schauen, da kannst Du Dir den für dich passenden raus suchen.

Wird am Montag bei meinem Umbau des PC`s mit WaKü ins 900 D auch verbaut.

MFG
ludscha


----------



## IamStarry (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design Define S und Wasserkühlung*

Danke dir, das kannte ich bis jetzt nicht.


----------



## ludscha (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design Define S und Wasserkühlung*

Oder du besorgst dir nen Poweradjust 3 zum regeln der Lüfter.


----------



## v3nom (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fractal Design Define S und Wasserkühlung*

Ich nutz den Phobya Hub mit 6 Lüftern für meine WaKü. Läuft astrein.


----------

